# Goose call poll



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

*Which call do you prefer?*​
Foiles823.53%Grounds1338.24%Sean mann00.00%Heartland617.65%Zink25.88%RNT/Powers00.00%cheapo514.71%


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Goose call poll


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anything but Rons!!!!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Grounds are the best calls out there IMO. They can be used in the field or competition. I also like the Zink Paralyer, but it takes a lot of back pressure and I'm not sure how good of a call it would be on stage.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

do you go to south cuz i'm a senior at north. PM me. I've got to ask you something


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Many calls are phenom. in the field and on stage. I bought a Foiles and thats what I use. I love the grounds/Zink calls too. But its the guy blowing the call not the call itself that makes a killer/champion.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Good Poll! :run:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a Zink Paralyzer and I love it.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like my meatgrinder


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

GK all the way


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

Foiles SMH :thumb:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:withstupid: :beer: STRAIT MEAT!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Take a look at WWW. LEWS CALLS.com


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Giant Killer & Little Giant on my lanyard


----------



## doubleclucker (Mar 17, 2005)

DCOYNUT said:


> Goose call poll


----------



## doubleclucker (Mar 17, 2005)

I`m new to this game. I am trying to vote in the goose call pole. I can`t seem to get it right. Could someone please help?


----------

